# Old Newbie



## Bluntson (Apr 6, 2018)

Hey guys thought I'd give a shout. Been Lurking for a while. Plus one of my trusted sources is a sponsor here.. love the boards & all the the information available. Cheers!


----------



## brazey (Apr 7, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## BadGas (Apr 7, 2018)

There's quite a few trusted sponsor on this board.. and ASF. We're all very lucky to have so many options. 

Welcome.. 



Bluntson said:


> Hey guys thought I'd give a shout. Been Lurking for a while. Plus one of my trusted sources is a sponsor here.. love the boards & all the the information available. Cheers!


----------



## superted (Apr 9, 2018)

Join the club. I'm 50

Check out my log link in my signature - Here's me couple of weeks ago 
https://www.facebook.com/ted.plates.9

+15.4lbs from that video


----------



## Arnold (Apr 13, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## macedog24 (Apr 15, 2018)

On behalf of PuritySourceLabs welcome to imf.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## aenergy (Apr 17, 2018)

Welcome, man!
https://anabolicenergy.me/


----------



## Bluntson (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

